# Walking



## LittleJ (Aug 1, 2013)

Since January I have started walking to reduce my weight, I started at a half mile a day and am now walking 2.5 miles in the mornings and 2 miles in the evenings.
I've been heavy my whole life mainly because I eat too much and rarely exercised.
I've lost 30 lbs in 7  months and feel really good. If I would quit eating like a pig I would loose more faster but that would be no fun at all......
After reading about the benefits of walking it gave me a good incentive to keep on doing it.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 1, 2013)

LittleJ said:


> After reading about the benefits of walking it gave me a good incentive to keep on doing it.



What's that about the journey beginning with one step . . . ?  One foot in front of the other and you're on your way.  Next, you'll find some incentive to get going with a healthier diet...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

First of all, congratulations on your weight loss, that's wonderful John! :coolthumb:  I like my cheeses and sweets too, and tend to eat like a pig...but not so much anymore as I age.  Besides my scale reading higher in my senior years, I don't want the clogged arteries and other things that lead to strokes.  My father in law had a major stroke, which made him half paralyzed, affected his speech, etc.  We cared for all of his needs in our home, until he passed on.  His main artery was 99% blocked with deposits, some from calcium.  Since then I take vitamin k2, to keep the calcium in my bones, not my arteries.

I have an Omron pedometer that usually in my pocket.  I walk at least a couple of miles in the park in the mornings, and lately have been taking an additional evening walk to lose weight.  Walking has physical, mental and emotional benefits.  People don't think of it this way, but it's actually a weight-bearing exercise, good to strengthen bones...the weight is your body.  Keep on truckin'!


----------



## LittleJ (Aug 1, 2013)

Thats part of the reason I started this, it seems I'm sort of survivor these days with a good part of my friends passed on from heart problems and other sickness. I've been going for yearly medicals every year and am darn lucky to have no issues. My doctor even asked why I was so heavy when everything checks out ok.
Maybe because I never drank heavy or never did any drugs or any abuse to my body that way, just worked lots and was always outside in the fresh air...
Your right, I do a lot of thinking and clearing my mind when I walk......


----------



## Archer (Aug 1, 2013)

Great for those able to walk...


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 2, 2013)

Good job on the weight loss. I've never had a real problem with my weight but tend to gain 10 pounds or so during the winter. I usually walk for a half hour or more every day, sometimes twice.

As for eating, several years ago we switched back to natural foods as much as possible. Real butter,whole milk,sugar, and lard instead of the Man made substitutes.

I believe people had less problems with weight before all those "diet" foods were available.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 2, 2013)

You know, I used to walk when I was troubled . . . the walkin' blues . . .  But, it seems as time went by I could walk forever and not feel any better about some things...


----------



## Anne (Aug 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> You know, I used to walk when I was troubled . . . the walkin' blues . . .  But, it seems as time went by I could walk forever and not feel any better about some things...




Ever tried gardening???   I find its wonderful (escape) therapy!!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> You know, I used to walk when I was troubled . . . the walkin' blues . . .  But, it seems as time went by I could walk forever and not feel any better about some things...



Yeah, walking isn't magic.  It can't change things that have happened, but walking fast releases chemicals from your brain to enhance your mood.  That's all it claims to do.  

And *LittleJ* ... good for you on your new lifestyle and weight loss.


----------



## Daisy (Aug 3, 2013)

LittleJ, congratulations on the walking and the weight loss! That is terrific!

I love walking, but have fallen away from doing it regularly. I need to get back to a routine again. Where I live now, it's hot and muggy, so there isn't any really good time to get out. When I lived in Florida, I used to do my walking in the local mall. They let the 'mall walkers' in the doors after 7 a.m., before the stores opened, and even had handouts that explained how to figure your distance (such as once around the interior and three times around the fountain at the exit was equal to one mile). I loved doing that, but where I live now is a very tiny town only a few blocks long. It's outside or nothing.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ever tried gardening???   I find its wonderful (escape) therapy!!



Oh, Anne, I AM a gardening fool!  I dig diggin'.  Growing stuff is just, as you say, wonderful.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Yeah, walking isn't magic.  It can't change things that have happened, but walking fast releases chemicals from your brain to enhance your mood.  That's all it claims to do.



Well, I'm more of a stroller than a speedster . . .    I walk for relaxation rather than exercise.


----------

